# Fox Launch Pro Knee Pads



## Trailblazer7 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in need of some new knee pads .. looking at Fox Launch Pro's there only appears to be 2 sizes s/m and l/xl .. cant find a size chart. I'm 5,10 medium build so wondering if anyone out there that owns a pair can advise what size I require ?


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

Trailblazer7 said:


> I'm in need of some new knee pads .. looking at Fox Launch Pro's there only appears to be 2 sizes s/m and l/xl .. cant find a size chart. I'm 5,10 medium build so wondering if anyone out there that owns a pair can advise what size I require ?


L/XL. I have chicken legs and the S/M were way too small.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

S/M 

I'm 5' 10" they fit tight but a tight fit is good. You don't want them sliding around in a crash.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

5'10" l/xl no contest. other option is for chicks or kids


----------



## Craw (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm 5'7" and wear L/XL. I tried on the s/m. It was too tight. 

L/XL have been great so far. I can wear them all day, and they don't slide around.


----------



## pray4snoww (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm 5'10" and 170 lbs and I wear the L/XL. I've crashed plenty of times and haven't had a problem with them shifting.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

5'11, about 172, and I wear a L/XL. You definitely want to go with that size.


----------



## Trailblazer7 (Jan 27, 2008)

Great thanks for the feedback .. L/XL it is then.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

They do fit very snug but once you start riding they disappear. No movement and good coverage. I have stopped wearing my knee/shin guards and just take my Fox knee pads now. L/XL if you have any meat on your bones. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

You guys all must have Ham legs.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

5'11", 160 with chicken legs and s/m fits great


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

5'7" 130 lbs and S/M is a little loose (toothpick legs!). I have to wear a volleyball knee pads underneath the knee to make the Fox it snug.

These knee pads pedal real well, the best I've found so far. I ride 15-30 mi XC with them, but 30 mi is about all I'm willing to do though. 10-15 miles pedaling is no problem.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

yup, comfy, pedal well. but not enough protection for DH. ive banged up my knees way too much wearing these. (fwiw, they are no worse than kyle straits)
i retired them to AM duty


----------



## kmpap (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm 5'9" and wear L/XL and feel fine in 'em...


----------



## mquake (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in the same boat, 5'11 and 205lbs. I found a size chart for them on hick and roll, seams like I just fit inbetween and not sure what to do. Did the L/XL work out ok foe you?


----------



## D3NN15M (May 8, 2011)

mquake said:


> I'm in the same boat, 5'11 and 205lbs. I found a size chart for them on hick and roll, seams like I just fit inbetween and not sure what to do. Did the L/XL work out ok foe you?


i saw that sizing chart too, and i recall i was an l/xl, with a little bit of room to spare. i'm about 5'11" and just under 200lbs and the l/xl has a snug fit for me. i almost have no need for the velcro/strap. i'll say it'll really depend on your leg/thigh size, but getting the l/xl might be on the safer side since you can still tighten up the velcro/strap


----------



## RBrady (Jan 20, 2009)

L/xl. I'm 5'9 200lbs. They fit my chucky legs great.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Knee pads are for wimps

Kodie Love at Mt Stuart Downhill-Townsville in Townsville, Australia - photo by mtstuartdownhiller - Pinkbike.com


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm 5' 10" 195lbs, and I wear L/XL Knee/Shins. 

I'd suggest that size... for sure.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

5'10" 150lb, S/M size fits perfectly.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

recitio said:


> 5'10" 150lb, S/M size fits perfectly.


Damn son! You and Gumby brothers or something?


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey, I've put on 10lbs these past couple years!


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Medium build does not say a lot. You need the measurement of your leg above and below the joint, where the straps go. That's how 661 measures it and their sizing is pretty good based on those numbers. I am 5'10.5" and 160 pounds (with bikers legs), can use both. The small/medium is tight but usable, most will prefer the large because its looser. So in my case I am between sizes.

Comparing to the classic Kyle Strait:
Fox Small/Medium = Kyle Strait Small
Fox Large/XL = Kyle Strait Medium/Large (in between)

If you can find your size for 661 on their website, you can use the conversion above for fox.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> Damn son! You and Gumby brothers or something?


His BMI is 21.5 - basically the same as 21.7 which is dead-center of what a normal-size man should weigh. It is funny that everyone is so large that when one guy is not, it is news.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

You do realize you've responded to a 5 year old post, right?


----------

